# Joe Johnson faces valley, Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marc Stein article. Interesting. 

And for those who still think it was us who made the decision to trade him read his quote about the decision of wanting to leave. Anyhow it's a good article. You read it all here

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-051203-04

Key quotes here.



> As for the evening itself, Joe Johnson insists that it won't be a messy occasion. He's not making any predictions about the outcome, knowing better than anyone in Atlanta how hard it'll be to run with the Phoenix Suns, but he's serious when he says he's expecting to get in and out of town without a lot of trouble.
> 
> "It's not going to be hard for me at all," Johnson said of Sunday night's return to the desert. "I don't look at it as a pressure situation."






> The jilted locals are starting to believe that replacing Johnson and Quentin Richardson with depth and variety -- Boris Diaw, Raja Bell, James Jones, Leandro Barbosa and Jim Jackson -- will actually make Phoenix a stronger force once Amare Stoudemire returns from knee surgery.
> 
> Yet they also naturally long for Johnson to come back and immediately recant his desire to leave.
> 
> ...





> "I'm going to stay patient," Johnson vowed, perhaps rehearsing an answer he'll have to repeat frequently over the weekend. "Even though things haven't been looking good for us, I think we have a bright future.
> 
> "*I had to do what's best for Joe Johnson and that's what I did. I made my decision to come to Atlanta and now hopefully more guys will make the same decision*."


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

God... now he's refering to himself in the third person. Hopefully Diaw gives him a beat down.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Eh, the Suns are going to destroy the Hawks.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been waiting for this game all season. I'm just glad it came early. JJ doesn't have any problems w/ Phoenix? He will after he hears the crowd reaction he gets tonight.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Suns will have their way with the Hawks.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If D'Antoni is as smart as I think he is.

He'll go with that really small lineup.

PG - Steve 
SG - Bell
SF - James
PF - Marion
C - Diaw


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well Suns are roasting the Hawks right now..

Halftime Score:
Phoenix Suns- 57
Atlanta Hawks - 36


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns creamed them.


Good to see Jones find his touch again.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

GOD that game felt good! Kinda wished we blew them out by 40 again, but I'll take it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Blazers probable won't go as easy, but we should still win it.

And the Knicks I think will be win.


Suns should move to 11-5 12-5 11-6 in the next couple of days.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

good game, joe


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

That game was a joke! Led bby 37 at the end of 3 and then the bench played the entire 4th. At the 8minute mark of the 3rd the Hawks had more turnovers in the quarter than they did points.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This win was certainly expected, but giving up 43 points in the fourth quarter? Oh well, its these games that you dig deep into your bench and let'em all play.

Another good game by Diaw. It is so good to see the Suns win without Amare. The naysayers, if there are still any left, are just going to have to accept that this Suns team is for real.

G-Force


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah what a horrible game for the Hawks.

I knew JJ wouldn't be effective in A-Town. He's doing good, but he's their number one scoring option, and hes still getting sub-20 ppg.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> God... now he's refering to himself in the third person. Hopefully Diaw gives him a beat down.


LOL quote of the week.


----------

